# Does your dog wear their collar all the time?



## esSJay

Is your dog wearing his/her collar when they are inside or in your yard? Does microchipping have anything to do with your reasoning?

I'm not sure how one of our yard gates got opened yesterday, but when I let Molson in the yard to pee last night, he ran away! He came running back when I went to the front yard to call him back, but it sure scared the heck out of me. 

He is microchipped but we don't have his collar on him unless we are out for a walk or out in public where he needs his city dog license/rabies tags. He is always scratching when the collar is on, and I hate the 'dent' it puts in his fur after wearing it for a long time.


----------



## Noey

Inside the house when we are not home....no, but that's because they get the tags stuck in the air vents on the floor. 

But I try and make them wear them the rest of the time. Scout hates his. I had to rubber band his tags so they did not jingle otherwise he was constantly rolling and trying to get the thing off. Currently he only wears it a few hours a day to adjust...serious - he hates it.


Oh Noah is OCD with his...likes to lick it for hours if it's off and he finds it. I have to hide it when it's off.
I'm always worried one will dart out the door without it....so I'm trying to get them to wear it all the time.


----------



## LuckyPup

Luck wears his all the time. He never really is home alone. He is the opposite of Scout. He goes NUTS if i take his off. He LOVES it. I guess? But he will just sit there and get very antsy until I put it back on him.


----------



## Ambesi

Winchester has his on always! Well, except during and after a bath of course. He is microchipped, but if he does run off or something like that I don't want to worry that whoever picks him up will think he's a stray and take him home. I want my information on him at all times. Better safe than sorry. I even have an extra tag on his training collar. He doesn't run off, but again, I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## mdoats

Rookie never wears his collar inside the house. He's trained to wait at an open door for permission to go through, so I don't worry about him dashing out the door unexpectedly. He also stands at the door when he comes in and waits for me to take his collar off. He always wear his collar in the yard, even when I'm with him. And yes, he's microchipped.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Mine don't wear collars inside or outside we are with them all the time. We keep our gates locked and we have a 6' fenced yard.
Collars do go on for walks, vets or anytime we leave our home.
Erica was chipped when we got her from the rescue so we changed the ownership to us.


----------



## mylissyk

Mine wear collars/tags all the time. In rescue I see way too many dogs with no ID. Microchips are great but not all shelters have a universal scanner and can miss it when they scan them. In our city it's a law they have to have id tags on anyway. Sometimes I have foster dogs that will bolt out the door if they can, so they wear the collar/tags inside too.

Maybe I'm just paranoid, but I don't want my babies without id ever.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

My guys only wear their collars when we're going out somewhere and they need a collar/leash. They are not chipped, but they probably should be.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Lately, yes. Now that I take a sleep aid, the tags don't wake me, so yes, all the time. The only time I remove them is if they are in a crate that is not in my van. Only my foster and my GSD puppy and Starlite get crated much, though. And all of my dogs are chipped.


----------



## Adriennelane

Lucy is microchipped. Dory is getting microchipped her next vet visit. I only make them wear their collars when we go somewhere or when we go walking.


----------



## LibertyME

Lib and Trace are tatooed
All three are chipped...

They all love to wrestle....so no collars in the house or in the yard.


----------



## Bock

Both of mine are microchipped and wear collars 24/7, except when at daycare.


----------



## fostermom

Jasper and Danny are chipped, Jasmine isn't. My dogs also love to play, wrestle and bite at each other all the time, so no collars unless we are going someplace or are up at the lake (though I still take them off when they come inside up there, too).


----------



## Jo Ellen

Daisy only wears her collar when I need to have her on lead, when we're walking or at the lake or somewhere else away from home. I'm always with her when she's outside in our yard because we don't have a fence. She's never bolted and she's 9 years now so I'm very comfortable she's not going to run off and disappear.


----------



## Fancy Pants

We take the collar off sometimes when Mae is inside (we like to show off her fluffy neck), but outside it always on (no MC).


----------



## Loboto-Me

Like Liberty, my dogs love to wrestle too much to wear collars around the house or in the yard. The only time they wear a collar is if they are going out with one of us somewhere... vet, walk, camping (take the collars off when they get inside still). Their tags have gotten tangled up together once while we were camping, good thing it was not a hard tangle!

They are not microchipped but they are tattooed. I may get them microchipped in the future, we'll see. My Sophie just started to bolt out of the front door (twice this month!) We all notice it and it scared the daylights out of us, but she doesn't bolt to run away... just to RUN! We have a small walking greenspace next to our house and that's what she does.. runs up and down the park. Duke is the one who DID sneak off out of the backyard... we found him 5 doors down after we called them in from the yard. Duke wasn't answering our call... we then noticed that he had gone. THAT was scary... no tags, just a tattoo. That's the day my husband finally fixed the gate so that it latched and locked. No more incidents like that since.


----------



## Sienna's Mom

Sienna used to be crated while I was a work. One day (thankfully just as we were leaving) I heard a PING and she had caught one of her tags in the crate bars and it broke apart the ring. Before I could get to her she ate one of the tags! (She was about 8 months old) We took her to the vet to make her vomit as they were nervous about the metal sharpness in her intestines. So, if in crate/home alone- no collar.

From what I remember hearing on this forum, many people didn't have the collars on inside because they would catch on things or if they had two dogs they didn't want teeth getting caught while playing, inside or out. I am paranoid about her running out the door without it, so usually if I am home I try to have it on and outside as well, as she has run out the back gate. Sometimes DH forgets :uhoh:


----------



## Adriennelane

My girls like to wrestle too much too. Plus, their neck fur is prettier when they don't wear one much.


----------



## Loisiana

My dogs wear collars 24/7, but mostly for use as a handle. They don't have tags. My puppy is microchipped so he can get his CCA some day and I plan on chipping my Lhasa Apso because he is a fence jumper. My other two goldens are not chipped.


----------



## sammydog

My dogs do not wear collars at home, not in the yard, not in the house. The reason why is once when Sammy and Barley were young they were playing and Sammy grabbed Barley's collar and rolled, resulting in the collar twisting around his mouth and the two being stuck together. Barley was gagging/choking and Sammy was screaming with the collar cutting into his lip. It took three of us to hold them and cut the collar off. I was incredibly traumatizing for me, I have no doubt if we were not their one of them would have died. So no collars for us.

Mira is microchipped, Barley is not. Microchipping had nothing to do with our decision.


----------



## DNL2448

I'm with Sammydog, there is just too many freak things that can happen in the blink of an eye, and from my horse background - never left halters on them either - I have never left collars on my dogs. All are microchipped and none are ever outside without us as we do not have any fences.


----------



## cubbysan

My greatest fear is my dogs getting lost. They are microchipped and wear their collars with tags 24/7. 

I have my cell phone number on the tag, because in the past when I lost a dog, while everybody was out looking for him, nobody was home by the phone. Luckily, my husband found him as the people were who found him were trying to call us. 

My children have been pretty well trained since they were babies, to not leave doors open, etc, but in the past, it was always people that stopped by (my husbands coworkers, children's friends) that would accidentally leave a door or gate open.

I also have an invisible fence for the very same reason. MacKenzie has not been trained yet, but if Brady goes outside with out us knowing, he is not going very far.

In addition, I have heard of break ins where they have let the dogs loose.


----------



## Ljilly28

Tally, Finn and Tango are in the group that wear collars only out and about on a hike/walk/show/class. All three are microchipped. I don't want collars to break the hair on Tally's ruff and neck, and I don't want the younger dogs to get their jaws stuck somehow while playing their foolish, funny wrestle games. I have a nice, cozy moment with each dog taking his or her collar off after a hike, and they love to come have them put on because it signals a daily adventure.


----------



## moverking

mylissyk said:


> Mine wear collars/tags all the time. In rescue I see way too many dogs with no ID. Microchips are great but not all shelters have a universal scanner and can miss it when they scan them. In our city it's a law they have to have id tags on anyway. Sometimes I have foster dogs that will bolt out the door if they can, so they wear the collar/tags inside too.
> 
> Maybe I'm just paranoid, but I don't want my babies without id ever.


I'm with her. Mine aren't microchipped...yet. Still mulling over that one. And here in WV universal scanners are few and far between. Still, since we travel, I should probably pursue the chip....


----------



## Duke's Momma

Bob Dylan said:


> Mine don't wear collars inside or outside we are with them all the time. We keep our gates locked and we have a 6' fenced yard.
> Collars do go on for walks, vets or anytime we leave our home.
> Erica was chipped when we got her from the rescue so we changed the ownership to us.


Same here exactly. Only he doesn't even wear it in the car but we have it ready to slip on when we get out. Even for a walk, he has his "shock" collar on as he walks better with it even though we don't even have it on anymore. Unless we're in Estes Park and then we have the collar and leash on, or the vets or pet smart.

Duke is very rarely anywhere we aren't. We don't have a fenced yard, but live in the country (sort of) and he visits the few neighbors we have on occassion but comes immediately.

He was chipped at a very early age, but it has nothing to do with that. I just don't want him to get the tags stuck somewhere and don't like it on him unless he has to.


----------



## Duke's Momma

DNL2448 said:


> I'm with Sammydog, there is just too many freak things that can happen in the blink of an eye, and from my horse background - never left halters on them either - I have never left collars on my dogs. All are microchipped and none are ever outside without us as we do not have any fences.


Exactly! We don't do halters on the horses, either.


----------



## cinnamonteal

Caleb wears his collar almost all of the time. I take it off when he gets crated and at bed time. Also after a bath or anytime he gets really wet to avoid hot spots. He's not microchipped yet, but he will be.


----------



## fostermom

Ljilly28 said:


> and they love to come have them put on because it signals a daily adventure.


No doubt! Mine are so excited when I open the collar drawer. They know that means we are going to go somewhere and do something.


----------



## Riley's Mom

Riley never wears a collar in the house. Unfortunately I don't have a fenced yard and do tie him out sometimes when I'm home so he needs his collar. Depending on where we are going he may or may not have a collar on. Riley is microchipped.


----------



## New Golden Mom

Rufus doesn't wear his collar in the house but he does when we're out walking or in the car. He is chipped and his collar has a little yellow tag on it that notifies people that he has the chip.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Both my pups wear collars all the time, and will continue to do so even though we plan on microchipping both of them.


----------



## Sucker For Gold

No Microchip....but probably will in the next few months.

No collar inside.

No collar in our fenced backyard when she's out with me. DW does collar and leash her when she takes Gracie in the backyard.

Collar and leash at all times when leaving home, with the exception of the dog park where she is collared but off leash.


----------



## missmarstar

Mine only wear collars while on a walk, and when I bring them to a petsitter for boarding or daycare they wear them at all times. In the house or the backyard they don't because I am concerned that they could get tangled up in eachother's collars while wrestling as they tend to bite eachother around the neck area a lot.

They are microchipped from the local animal shelter with chips that all shelters in the area can read.


----------



## Swampcollie

When they're out working they wear a training collar. Other than that my dogs don't have personal collars, so no they never wear one at home. All of my dogs/puppies are chipped at about 5 to 6 weeks of age.


----------



## capa

Only when going for walks or runs. It gets too humid under the collar and am afraid of hot spots or too much itching and scratching so no collars at home. Most house backyards and fronts in Brazil are not just fenced but really walled so there is no danger of running off. Yes, chipped.


----------



## olik

both of mine chipped and wear collars all day long , after last pee we take it off .Its now like a signal that no more fooling around ,time to bed. And in the morning its a signal for a walk.


----------



## arcane

NO collars here either! I have some tattooed, some chipped....I use collars or slip leads when I am away from home but with multiples playing and housed together the risk is just too great at home.


----------



## Daisybones

Hudson always has his collar on. There are a couple of reasons. Number one I want the cat to be able to hear his tags jingle when he thinks he is being sneaky so she can decide what to do. The second is I am so paranoid about Hudson not being with me and if it were to happen without his tags I would be absolutely devastated. He is chipped but I worry anyway.


----------



## Pudden

outside, always, tagged and micro-chipped out the wazoo 

inside, I take it off, mostly so it can dry and I can give her better neck-rubs when we snuggle on the couch.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Collars are only worn when we go out somewhere. They play too much in the house to risk it. Neither of them will out out the front door without permission.

Both are microchipped.


----------



## goldensmum

Both are microchipped, but they only wear their collars when they set foot out of the front door - whether it's for a walk or to go in the car (even if they don't get out of the car). They can't get out of the back garden because the only entrance has bolts and padlocks and i can see it from the house that it is shut.


----------



## Willow52

All my dogs have always worn collars/tags 24/7. Maggie and Hank were the only ones microchipped. If they get out I don't want someone finding them to think they are strays and keep them. I want their ID on them all the time. The microchip is added safety if they happen to lose their collar or tags.


----------



## ilovemydogs

Both of mine wear their collars 24/7. I have invisible fence and those collars come off in the house (Duke hasn't worn his outside either in months). Because the yard is not physically fenced in I worry about them getting out. They are both microchipped, but tags are much easier identification.


----------



## Rob's GRs

goldensmum said:


> Both are microchipped, but they only wear their collars when they set foot out of the front door - whether it's for a walk or to go in the car (even if they don't get out of the car).


Ditto for me.


----------



## Faith's mommy

Faith wears a collar most of the time. Always, no exceptions made, when she's outside. She also has one on when she is home alone, but if we are home with her, we take it off.


----------



## EvilNessCroft

Molly only wear her collar when we're outside.


----------



## hoop4321

Libby wears her collar during the day, and when she enters her crate for the night, the collar is taken off. She is microchipped, and she is not allowed to bolt outside when we open the door. She recalls really well. Our main concern is storms, and someone entering our home and letting her out (after she licked them a proper greeting) After the hurricanes hit in south florida, there were many animals that were lost....so many people looking for their pets that had damage to their home. I don't think there would be any time that we would leave her, especially with a storm heading our way, but i want to be prepared if the unthinkable happens. It is important to us, that she likes her collar and is comfy wearing it. We take it off at night for fear that the tags could be caught. If we had another dog, and they wrestled as mentioned previously, i would rethink the collars.


----------



## BearValley

All four are chipped.

Only Emma & Piper wear their collars all of the time, as they would go "explore" if they got out.

I also hate what it does to their coat.


----------



## tennisball

My dogs always wear collars. I have two, only one is chipped. I take them off sometimes at night but Rocky always finds his and carries it around in his mouth until I put it back on him.


----------



## Florabora22

I feel like a bad mother. Flora never wears her collar, even when we're out for a walk. She wears her harness. I know for a fact that Flora would never leave my side for anything, so I guess I'm just not worried about losing her. I actually don't have a tag that has her name and everything.  She's just NEVER shown any inclination for leaving my side. Too much of a momma's girl.


----------



## Hurley'sMommy

Hurley wears his constantly. The only time we take it off is for baths & the occasional growth adjustment. He never fusses with it & I honestly don't think he even realizes it's on. I decided our first day with him that a collar is a must & he needs to learn to like it at a very early age. I wish I would have done that with my cats! They hate their collars, so I rarely make them wear them because it's such a big production.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom

my girls do not wear their collars when home, they have a tendency to wrestle them off each other and chew or eat them. they wear them when we go for a ride or walk. i cannot tell you how many collars and tags i have gone through in the last 3 years. lol


----------



## BajaOklahoma

We found a beautiful German Shepard wandering around the school friday morning. No collar.

Mine always wear their collars, even though they are chipped.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Both of the boys are microchipped and now they both wear collars 24/7. When they were crated I did take their collars off. I do worry some about the wrestling but their Martingales are so loose I'm pretty sure they could slip out if need be.


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb

Our Sheeb and Slater both always have collar on. Slater has a chip but Sheeb does not. Our yard is mostly fenced. Fallen trees squish it down here and there. They stay by the house always as there den.


----------



## Laurie

Our dogs wear their collars all of the time....in the house and outside. Austin and Lincoln are microchipped. We had it done when there were neutered.


----------



## justmejanis

Mine do not wear collars ever. Like many have stated, the playing and the wrestling scares me. I have had some very scary episodes when they did wear collars, even though they had breakaway collars. No more.

All three are microchipped.


----------



## zephyr

Oscar has his collar on all the time, even around the house, except for when he is crated throughout the day and at night. (And no collar during bath time, obviously!)

We used to leave his collar on in his crate, but one time he got it STUCK in the side and he must have been crying (quietly though...) for a while before we heard him and came running. (The crate is in our bedroom.) He was totally fine, but I completely freaked out... I felt like a VERY bad mommy  I think could have been a lot worse if HE had freaked out, but he was just lying there patiently waiting for someone to come let him free! What a good boy.

So after that, no more collar in the crate.

Oscar has no issues wearing his collar, which has his rabies, city license, and an ID tag with his name and a land line phone number on it. (I mulled over whether to put his name on it...as I heard some people don't do it in case some weird stranger reads it and calls his name to gain his trust if he is lost... but honestly, Oscar loves everyone and would just go over to them regardless, so I just figured the name was a good idea.) He is also microchipped.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

sophie said:


> my girls do not wear their collars when home, they have a tendency to wrestle them off each other and chew or eat them. they wear them when we go for a ride or walk. i cannot tell you how many collars and tags i have gone through in the last 3 years. lol


You should try Lupine Collars. They're guaranteed, even if chewed. They'll send you a replacement in maybe 2 days after receiving the destroyed one. I bought one for my parent's new golden and just bought one for our future pup.


----------



## Bozema

LuckyPup said:


> Luck wears his all the time. He never really is home alone. He is the opposite of Scout. He goes NUTS if i take his off. He LOVES it. I guess? But he will just sit there and get very antsy until I put it back on him.


I also have a golden (Bo) that goes nuts if I take his collar off. He gets very upset if you take it off or mess with it. So it stays on. He also likes to suck on his tags. Go figure.

Bayley doesn't seem to care one way or the other.

Both are microchipped.


----------



## Charlie_2212

Ours wear them all the time. Unless were at a Dog park if they're rolling around wrestling I take them off because there Coach and I don't want them grass stained haha.
I'm very pro active with my dogs too so I'm always outside doing something and it's more convenient to just clip the leash and go instead of always putting the collar back on.


----------



## tessalover

My Golden Tessa wear her collar most of the time, altought sometimes at home I let her take it off. She is not microchipped. And I don't worry about her running away even thought she is free to run on are property without a fence she hasn't run away since she was about 1 and now she's 6.


----------



## Fidele

Cedar is microchiped, but wears his collar and tags 24/7. I'm afraid someone might not even be aware of checking for a microchip if he got lost. His collar is a flexible plastic (so it doesn't get/stay wet) with a plate on it showing our name & cell number. The collar also has his rabies tag, microchip tag, and insurance tag - and I never hear them jingle - probably because only the rabies is metal. I really believe he thinks he's "dressed" when he has his collar on & seems to miss it when I take it off to bathe him. Yes, the collar makes a dent in his fur, but if it keeps him safe, it's worth the dent!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

no collars, only when necessary. they are both chipped & have tattoos on their inner thighs. their tattoos are of their microchip numbers, also Layla has a star & Blush has a heart.


----------



## Muddypaws

Both are microchipped and go "commando" most of the time. 

Only wear their collars for walks or going places, never at home.


----------



## Ranger

Ranger's microchipped and wears his chain collar almost 24/7. It took me awhile to get used to him wearing it (so scared at first he'd get it caught on something) but it's fitted correctly and doesn't dangle. If i'm ever leaving him alone, in his kennel or the house, his chain comes off. He wears his leather collar less frequently since it tends to rub his hair out and he can slip out of it at will which is the main reason he wears his chain one. In the summer he wears both so the squirrels can hear his tags jingling when he hunts them...he caught two last summer when he was able to sneak up on them. Poor squirrels.


----------



## Bender

Nope, naked dogs here. Usually I use a kennel lead to take them somewhere and then just pop on a training collar or a buckle if need be. I don't like the dent in the neck, and the two goobers play hard and would either chew it off or get their teeth caught on something. Plus many times I've left a collar on and they get a hot spot/mess from it. Ticket has a ton of neck hair so it gets lost in there, and Storee tends to get them even without a collar on. 

As for them getting lost and someone knowing they're not a stray.... I think people are either the honest type who will look for an owner or pass the dog on to the pound/spca regardless before keeping the dog themselves, or they're the type to figure 'nice dog, I'll keep it' and it takes less than a minute to take a collar off and chuck it in the trash and tell people it's a stray. In either situation I wouldn't be sitting at home hoping the microchip worked to get my dog back, every vet, dog related shop, farmer, dog catcher etc... would be informed of the details and I'd have posters up everywhere I could think of. In several cases that I know of (including one of my dogs) having posters up and keeping everyone possible informed got the dog back from people who where thinking they'd keep them - not so easy to say it was a stray or just 'bought' dog when people keep saying the dog looks like the one on that poster they saw...

Lana


----------



## K9 Passion

Both wear KeepSafe Breakaway Collars with flat collar tags from Boomerang Tags.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Our dogs get nervous when their collars are off. They are more than happy to get them put back on. 

We damaged our floor with our first goldens buckle collar so we switched to cloth plastic clasp breakaway collars from Drs Foster and Smith that you can personalize. We put our dog's name and our phone number on them. Our leads also have that information on them. They are both microchipped as well. 

Once we used another company for personalized collars in lime green. We will never do that again and will stick with F&S. This company sold seconds in the PA/WV area. One day I got a phone call from a man in WV saying he had my dog Barkley. Uh, no, Barkley is right here. He read my phone number from the collar, described the lime collar to me and it was the same as the one I had for Barkley. I pulled ours out and told him I had it in my hands and that I was in Dallas not West Virginia. He didn't believe me and a few minutes later a sheriff from WVa called me to tell me they had Barkley. We went through the same conversation and I asked what kind of dog they had and it was a rottweiler. I explained Barkley was a golden retriever, I was in Dallas and there was no way my Barkley was in West Virginia. It turns out that Barkley was killing the first caller's chickens and he shot it dead and they were looking for the owner to make restitution. I was a little miffed at the company that made these collars for me (in PA) so I called them and they admitted to selling "extras" in their outlets. I won't make that mistake again!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Living in earthquake country as we do, my dogs always have their collars on, and both are also microchipped. My fear is that an earthquake could damage the house and allow them to escape. Not likely to happen, I know, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

We work from home so we are almost always here and our dogs always have their collars on unless crated or drying from a bath. They are micro-chipped too ( except Cody... long story). Our dogs have only gotten out once and I was in the back yard with them on the phone. Our gates are always locked.... however, DH had mowed behind the fence and forgotten to put the lock back. Combine that with the fact the some kids came down the alley ( we back up to a park) and pushed the gate open, and off they went. After my shocking phone call, I look up and cannot believe my eyes that the dogs are GONE. Luckily, Penny and Syd had gone around the block and were coming home down the front sidewalk, Maggie never left ( Miss Scaredy-Pants was sitting at the back door) and DH found Cody about 3 blocks away. Things like that do happen and I am really thankful that they had collars and their boomerang tags on.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

My dogs are collared all the time. They aren't crate thrashers and they never wrestle. Plus, I live on a main street and apprciate the collar as a handle in case I ever have to quick-grab a dog. Oh, and I'm in an apartment, so all pee trips are leashed, so we use the collar a lot.

It seriously freaks me out to see my dogs w/o collars even during a bath!


----------



## Jleway

Lady has her collar on all of the time. She goes nuts when I take it off! She jumps on me and tries to lunge for it! She is like, "That's mine!" I think that she is proud of it, it's like a symbol for her that she belongs. Plus, she looks awesome in baby blue plaid!


----------



## Golden123

Sadie has hers on when we go out, and in the house except for nighttime. She isnt microchipped yet, but I plan to do that soon.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Everyone is chipped, and they have collars all the time. Nobody wrestles.


----------



## inge

Tess has her collar on when we go outside, but not in the house.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Woody is micro-chipped. I only put his collar on when I take him out otherwise for the most part it's off. 
 
There are a couple of reasons I prefer to keep it off. If he's playing with another dog in my fenced backyard I always make sure both the dogs collars are off so they don't get tangled up.

When he's running loose in the back yard you never know what might happen. My brother had his Setter loose in someone's fenced back yard and his dog showed up without the collar...a couple of days later he found the collar hanging from a nail behind a very long bench. To this day I don't know how his dog got out of it - but it taught me a lesson.

When I travel or leave the dog in a crate he's never got his collar on - this is just another recipe for a disaster should the collar get hung up on something.

I also don't put any tags on his collar as it's just something else that can get hung up on something. All his collars do have his name and telephone number embroidered on them in the event he should get away.

I'm very careful as you can tell, but you just never know, so why not.


----------



## eirepup

I leave Finn's on all the time he never runs out the door or anything but I'd just be worried the one time he did he wouldn't have his collar on. He's not microchipped yet but there is a dog rescue on the other side of dublin that microchip for cheaper than most vets so I'm getting it done soon.


----------



## PuggledRetriever

I leave on Maci's collar all day but if i catch her sleeping or when night time comes I slip it off.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

I am very paranoid about them wearing collars. When we just had Tayla she had hers on 24/7 and is microchipped. When we added Lily everyone said how awful it was to have them play and one gets caught. So...Tayla wears hers all the time since she is the more aggressive player and Lily does not wear one at home since she is not. My thoughts are if anyone would grab a collar in play and get it stuck it would be Tayla so Lily is protected. Lily just doesn't start play and is not very enthusiastic if engaged.


----------



## janababy

The only time Buddy wears it is when we go on our walks.


----------

